# Makita compact 10" compound miter saw



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

Anyone here own one of these? Makita 10" compound miter saw Model # LS1019L

Super compact, I like that the saw moves and not the rails, I have limited space so this would work well for me. I have 2 - 12" dewalts but to big , not a good everyday shop saw.

Just want to get the cons before I make a decision.


----------

